# avatar et propiétaire même combat ?



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

On dit que les chiens ressemblent à leurs propriétares, en est-il de même avec les avatars ?
Vos avatars vous ressemblent-ils physiquement (je souhaite que non pour certains d'entre-vous) ou psychologiquement, philosophiquement...  

P.S. : Ce thread m'a été inspiré par Bassman :love:


----------



## chagregel (29 Novembre 2004)

On va dire que.. je suis steak haché  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

Moi, je pense que c'est clair !


----------



## MrStone (29 Novembre 2004)

Pas mieux 

:love:


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> On va dire que.. je suis steak haché  :rateau:



Mmmmmmouuuuuuuarfff, j'adore cette histoire


----------



## Cillian (29 Novembre 2004)

C'est trait pour trait le même état d'esprit que son auteur.
Physiquement, j'ai quelques rides en plus autour de yeux mais bon!...(Tient ça m'fait penser qu'il faudrait que voie avec Adobe s'ils peuvent pas me fournir un outil correcteur personnel ?   )


----------



## squarepusher (29 Novembre 2004)

mon avatar est bleu ... pas moi !
Je dois un peu lui ressembler à Kenny bien qu'il soit noir et moi blanc ...
De loin je crois qu'on se ressemble un peu lui et moi ... enfin s'il avait des cheveux sur la tête


----------



## Sarga (29 Novembre 2004)

Malheureusement je ne ressemble pas à Tux 
 Mais des fois j'ai un chapeau de Nowel


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Novembre 2004)

ben moi j'ai un ipod mais pas de canard et j'aime le vert...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Dans mon cas, la similitude est frappante : je ressemble trait pour trait à un trou du cul géant.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (29 Novembre 2004)

-----


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2004)

Et moi je suis un peu coincée, parfois.


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2004)

Comment ça je suis de mauvaise humeur ? 

Crétin  :rateau:


----------



## Niconemo (29 Novembre 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> mon avatar est bleu ... pas moi !


Non toi t'es juste daltonien   (dyschromate, pour être plus précis  )

Moi ça dépends : quand mon avatar ressemble à un petit garçon frisé qui tire la langue : c'est moi il y a 30 ans... alors que quand c'est un dodo, ben... c'est moi aujourd'hui


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Non toi t'es juste daltonien
> 
> Moi ça dépends : quand mon avatar ressemble à un petit garçon frisé qui tire la langue : c'est moi il y a 30 ans... alors que quand c'est un dodo, ben... c'est moi aujourd'hui


 J'ai rien contre le dodo mais la photo de toi petit est très chouette.


----------



## Niconemo (29 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien contre le dodo mais la photo de toi petit est très chouette.


Bon ben, hop ! Je rechange !


----------



## joanes (29 Novembre 2004)

J'ai ma maison sur mon dos


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ma maison sur mon dos



Ben elle est toute rikiki


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> J'ai ma maison sur mon dos


 Ah ouais ?
 Ça y'est ? 

 Bonne nouvelle, ça s'arrose !


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

Psychologiquement je me suis pas encore trouvé. Physiquement, je suis pas là. Philosophiquement comment tout inclure dans une surface si restreinte?


----------



## Dedalus (29 Novembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> quand mon avatar ressemble à un petit garçon frisé qui tire la langue : c'est moi il y a 30 ans... alors que quand c'est un dodo, ben... c'est moi aujourd'hui



J'ai rêvé ou bien parfois le dodo se cache la tête dans ses plumes ?
Pauvre oiseau victime de l'avide bêtise des hommes


----------



## lumai (29 Novembre 2004)

Je ne suis pas blonde


----------



## Dedalus (29 Novembre 2004)

Je ne m'appelle pas Lancelot


----------



## bebert (29 Novembre 2004)

On pourrait trouver des traces philosophiques dans mon avatar.  


			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Ce thread m'a été inspiré par Bassman :love:


C'est lui qui va remplacer Finn à la modération ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Je crois pas que je puisse trouver d'avatar qui me ressemble plus :love:


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas blonde


Tu sais pas prendre les photos non plus


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais pas prendre les photos non plus




      mon  ¼il tiens    un peu qui sait


----------



## joanes (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Ben elle est toute rikiki



Oui, mais c'est tout confort   




			
				madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais ?
> Ça y'est ?
> 
> Bonne nouvelle, ça s'arrose !



Ben là j'ai plus le choix, je crois que je vais camper sur un boulevard


----------



## Niconemo (29 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rêvé ou bien parfois le dodo se cache la tête dans ses plumes ?


Oui, c'était une période de deuil : le même jour un ours pyrénéen est mort et un singe étasunien a doublé son mandat. Le dodo est ressorti à cette occasion mais avec le moral dans les chaussettes.


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Je ne m'appelle pas Lancelot


On dirait que tu as eu des avatars 
Un peu de Lac pour fixer le portait?


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mon ¼il tiens   un peu qui sait


Les vieilles photos sont décentes.
Les récentes sont descentes


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> ... Philosophiquement comment tout inclure dans une surface si restreinte?


 En compressant ?


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> En compressant ?


Ben non, là on perdrait en qualité. Faut pas être com non plus


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Et en tassant bien fort a coup de lattes ??


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et en tassant bien fort a coup de lattes ??



ça donne quoi bien tassé ?


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Ce thread m'a été inspiré par Bassman :love:


 
Et pourquoi donc au fait ???


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais c'est tout confort
> 
> Ben là j'ai plus le choix, je crois que je vais camper sur un boulevard



Une Tartaruga ça a besoin d'herbe fraîche    

sur un boulevard....   :mouais:


----------



## squarepusher (29 Novembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Non toi t'es juste daltonien   (dyschromate, pour être plus précis  )
> 
> Moi ça dépends : quand mon avatar ressemble à un petit garçon frisé qui tire la langue : c'est moi il y a 30 ans... alors que quand c'est un dodo, ben... c'est moi aujourd'hui


 c'est vrai mon avatar est dasn un vert spécial un peu des mers du sud


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et en tassant bien fort a coup de lattes ??


Euh non merci. Ni même de pieu, je suis pas à ta botte tu sais. 
En plus depuis que le lis les histoires de Rezba, je me méfie.


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

Tout le monde sait que Rezba raconte des histoires


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

Euh ?
Non rien..


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde sait que Rezba raconte des histoires






			
				 Monsieur Rezba en violet s'il vous plaît a dit:
			
		

> - MOI, CE QUE JE VEUX, C'EST QUE BASS, IL SOIT PÉDÉ !.... Vrouuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmm










  tu disais ....


----------



## Dedalus (29 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> On dirait que tu as eu des avatars
> Un peu de Lac pour fixer le portait?


bah oui, mon pôvre choual, quand même...

C'est aussi, au passage, un hommage à Savignac...


----------



## joanes (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Une Tartaruga ça a besoin d'herbe fraîche
> 
> sur un boulevard....   :mouais:





En ce moment c'est l'époque de l'herbe fraîche....


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment c'est l'époque de l'herbe fraîche....



elle fait comment la tartaruga pour atteindre les têtes


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> elle fait comment la tartaruga pour atteindre les têtes


En cadrant plus large, peut-être avec un trampoline 
Ou alors elle commence par le tronc


----------



## joanes (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> elle fait comment la tartaruga pour atteindre les têtes




Elle coupe les pieds, tiens....


----------



## mado (29 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Elle coupe les pieds, tiens....


 Et les jambes aussi, j'ai l'impression.


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Ou alors elle commence par le tronc







			
				joanes a dit:
			
		

> Elle coupe les pieds, tiens....




     Vous en avez de bonnes idées :style:


----------



## Blytz (29 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> On dit que les chiens ressemblent à leurs propriétares, en est-il de même avec les avatars ?
> Vos avatars vous ressemblent-ils physiquement (je souhaite que non pour certains d'entre-vous) ou psychologiquement, philosophiquement...
> 
> P.S. : Ce thread m'a été inspiré par Bassman :love:



Heureusement qu il me me ressemble pas physiquement sinon je suis dans la merde..  Mais ca reflete ce qui m interesse


----------



## monoeil (29 Novembre 2004)

Blytz a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu il me me ressemble pas physiquement sinon je suis dans la merde.. Mais ca reflete ce qui m interesse


Tu fais du miel? Tu le vends combien?


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

Donc : OUI, je ressemble à mon avatar. Je suis un petit con qui clignote.


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Donc : OUI, je ressemble à mon avatar. Je suis un petit con qui clignote.



 mais Purée kes kon tème   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

dis-moi, poildep   

ta couleur change selon:


la température
le degré d'alcool
adaption à l'environnement
l'humidité
ou c'est la soupe d'anntraxh qui te fait cet effet


----------



## lumai (29 Novembre 2004)

he beh !!! 
Elle doit mettre de drôle de choses dans sa soupe Anntraxh !


----------



## lumai (29 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Donc : OUI, je ressemble à mon avatar.


 Une tête d'ampoule ? :affraid:


----------



## mac-aïoli (29 Novembre 2004)

Oui, je crois que je ressemble assez à mon avatar.


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Elle coupe les pattes palmées , tiens....



 Je viens de me rendre compte que tu nageais plutot non ???


----------



## Blytz (29 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais du miel? Tu le vends combien?




Pas compris  :mouais:


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2004)

Vous voulez que je vous raconte une histoire ?


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez que je vous raconte une histoire ?


 Avec plaisir !


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Vous voulez que je vous raconte une histoire ?



Ben oui on écoute Monsieur Le Violet


----------



## Fulvio (29 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon cas, la similitude est frappante : je ressemble trait pour trait à un trou du cul géant.


 Si je ressemble à mon avatar, c'est que je ressemble à rien. C'est peut-être vrai, d'ailleurs


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Avec plaisir !


 Je vais faire ça dans les règles, je vais la mettre dans les blagues du lundi... 

 Sinon, mon avatar, ben....


----------



## joanes (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de me rendre compte que tu nageais plutot non ???




C'est pas joli joli de détourner des propos   





			
				rezba a dit:
			
		

> Je vais faire ça dans les règles, je vais la mettre dans les blagues du lundi...
> 
> Sinon, mon avatar, ben....




Une histoire, une histoire, une histoire, une histoire :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (29 Novembre 2004)

Moi, I look like mon avatar comme two drops d'eau !


----------



## poildep (29 Novembre 2004)

Jean-ClaudeVanDamme a dit:
			
		

> Moi, I look like mon avatar comme two drops d'eau !


 je m'disais aussi...


----------



## Zyrol (29 Novembre 2004)

l'essentiel de mon temps est dans mon avatar !

donc pour répondre à la question de départ : oui !!!!


----------



## rezba (29 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Une histoire, une histoire, une histoire, une histoire :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:  :bebe:


 Ayé jé fini. Bonne nuits les petits !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Novembre 2004)

Je ressemble pas du tout à mon avatar... Je suis pire!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Tatoué, de la viande sanguinolente sur les dents, un regard qui allie miraculeusement lubricité, violence et impulsivité latente et sournoise... Aucun doute. Ceux qui me connaissent vous le diront : c'est bien moi


----------



## Bassman (29 Novembre 2004)

et encore un peu trop tendre cet avatar mon très cher backCat


----------



## supermoquette (29 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, mon avatar, ben....


... ben after quoi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ça donne quoi bien tassé ?




un café bien serré !!!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un café bien serré !!!



avec deux sucres, siouplait


----------



## semac (29 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi donc au fait ???


bah j'espère que tu ressembles pas trop à ton avatar :rose: enfin niveau pillosité je veux dire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

Tu parles !!! il est pire en vrai  Moins de poils, plus de mouches !!!!


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2004)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas joli joli de détourner des propos



c'est juste que je venais de me rendre compte du fait que tu n'étais pas une tortue de terre


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2004)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles !!! il est pire en vrai  Moins de poils, plus de mouches !!!!




moi je ne change pas d'avis...... :rose: 

ton chaton a l'air vraiment feroce et sadique !!


----------



## Franswa (29 Novembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> On dit que les chiens ressemblent à leurs propriétares, en est-il de même avec les avatars ?
> Vos avatars vous ressemblent-ils physiquement (je souhaite que non pour certains d'entre-vous) ou psychologiquement, philosophiquement...
> 
> P.S. : Ce thread m'a été inspiré par Bassman :love:


 Je crois que le mien, il me ressemble bcp


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Novembre 2004)

Ben, à part la calvitie naissante


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2004)

Mon bonnet est plus beau en vrai.


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

chic, un nouveau bocal  



c'etait quoi la question ?


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Mais foguenne est moins beau en vrai 

 oui bon ben tu l'as un peu cherché aussi


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonnet est plus beau en vrai.


 moi pas


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais foguenne est moins beau en vrai



C'est totalement faux ! Cela dit, quand il a Silvia à ses côtés, je ne le regarde pas beaucoup...


----------



## Foguenne (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais foguenne est moins beau en vrai
> 
> oui bon ben tu l'as un peu cherché aussi




Petit polisson va.


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est totalement faux ! Cela dit, quand il a Silvia à ses côtés, je ne le regarde pas beaucoup...


 C'est p'tet pour ca que j'ai eu cette impression :love:   

PS : Bécots les Fo-fo


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Mon ancien m'allait comme un gant 
Celui-ci aussi dans un autre registre


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

prochain avatar ???


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

De quoi qui cause le nioubie :affraid:
Faut pas débarquer comme çà avec des sabots qui sont bien trop grand pour toi 

Aller, retourne vite jouer dans ton parc :


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

t'es gentil de lui proposer un avatar :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> De quoi qui cause le nioubie :affraid:
> Faut pas débarquer comme çà avec des sabots qui sont bien trop petits pour toi



j'ai manqué un épisode


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Oui, la FAQ : des bons usages du bar


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

Ah OK! golf


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Quelqu'un peut expliquer au nioubie ce qu'est un avatar, moi, je craque :affraid:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut expliquer au nioubie ce qu'est un avatar, moi, je craque :affraid:



ça alors ???















iFait un Gros dodo Golf :sleep:


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

Hum, pourquoi tu mes des images (pas jolie du tout en susbtance) Kijdoo qu'ont en plus rien a voir avec la question ???


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hum, pourquoi tu mes des images (pas jolie du tout en susbtance) Kijdoo qu'ont en plus rien a voir avec la question ???



Là comme moi, t'arrives trop tard ! tiens encore une pas jolie qu'a rien à voir en plus, mort de rire !


----------



## dool (30 Novembre 2004)

Avec le bas....hummm...je dirais qu'on raccourci un peu les oreilles, on etoffe la p'tite queue  et c'est bien moi !
La couleur bleue ? Oui oui c'est naturel...c'est parcequ'on ne m'a jamais appris a respirer ! 
Et les yeux rouges ? Bah euh hum, il faut ptet que j'arrête de me mettre le doigt dans l'oeil !


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Novembre 2004)

Mon avatar joue du sax...

moi non.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mon avatar joue du sax...
> moi non.



  ... c'est vrai que, comme tu as l'habitude de courir la zigounette à l'air, même dans les frimas automnaux, tu aurais plutôt tendance à jouer du sexe aphone !!!!!!!!!! :rateau:     :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2004)

...et ne me dis pas que je suis "lourd" !!! ... je le sais !!!!   
Allez ... file !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...et ne me dis pas que je suis "lourd" !!! ... je le sais !!!!
> Allez ... file !!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



Pas toujours... Moi, j'ai bien aimé ton dernier post sur noel...


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... c'est vrai que, comme tu as l'habitude de courir la zigounette à l'air, même dans les frimas automnaux, tu aurais plutôt tendance à jouer du sexe aphone !!!!!!!!!! :rateau:   :love: :love: :love:


 
Je sais bien pourquoi j'suis fan de Zebig :love:


----------



## Niconemo (30 Novembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mon bonnet est plus beau en vrai.




C'est vrai :







Le modèle de fin d'année n'est pas mal non-plus :


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

on Recherche


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

-----


----------



## semac (30 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mon avatar joue du sax...
> 
> moi non.


toi t'es plutôt pipo...   

Rrrooooooh bah quoi si on peut plus rire :rose:


----------



## golf (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Hum, pourquoi tu mes des images (pas jolie du tout en susbtance) Kijdoo qu'ont en plus rien a voir avec la question ???


Merci mon Bassou 
Il est pas fini celui là


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

moi il me fait presque peur... :mouais:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (30 Novembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Merci mon Bassou
> Il est pas fini celui là



Avatar, adversité, changement, ennui, incarnation, mésaventure, métamorphose, phase, péripétie, 
transformation, tuile, évolution, événement...

ah! non! c'est pas joli joli...
tiens une autre  :rateau:


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2004)

mon avatar me ressemble pas directement, mais c'est moi bien sûr (je suis moins N/B, plus en nuance)

En gros c'est un travail sur mes initiales, un hasard heureux en 1994, qui a dérivé en 2003: le O s'est ouvert et le L s'est libéré, les deux sont devenus un petit bonhomme assis qui dresse les bras au ciel* avec un soleil/tête qui rayonne de bonheur. Suivant les moments, ça peut être des larmes de joie ou de tristesse.
* dans sa version puérile, il gonfle ces biceps et fait le fort à bras.
Ci-dessous, le dessin original, une variation de mon paraphe perso. La signature est trop longue alors j'abrège avec ça parfois.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> mon avatar me ressemble pas directement, mais c'est moi bien sûr (je suis moins N/B, plus en nuance)
> 
> En gros c'est un travail sur mes initiales, un hasard heureux en 1994, qui a dérivé en 2003: le O s'est ouvert et le L s'est libéré, les deux sont devenus un petit bonhomme assis qui dresse les bras au ciel* avec un soleil/tête qui rayonne de bonheur. Suivant les moments, ça peut être des larmes de joie ou de tristesse.
> * dans sa version puérile, il gonfle ces biceps et fait le fort à bras.
> Ci-dessous, le dessin original, une variation de mon paraphe perso. La signature est trop longue alors j'abrège avec ça parfois.



 

sympa


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2004)

merci !


----------



## monoeil (30 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> mon avatar me ressemble pas directement, mais c'est moi bien sûr (je suis moins N/B, plus en nuance)
> 
> En gros c'est un travail sur mes initiales, un hasard heureux en 1994, qui a dérivé en 2003: le O s'est ouvert et le L s'est libéré, les deux sont devenus un petit bonhomme assis qui dresse les bras au ciel* avec un soleil/tête qui rayonne de bonheur. Suivant les moments, ça peut être des larmes de joie ou de tristesse.
> * dans sa version puérile, il gonfle ces biceps et fait le fort à bras.
> Ci-dessous, le dessin original, une variation de mon paraphe perso. La signature est trop longue alors j'abrège avec ça parfois.


C'est Q comme signature non?  

Teo te fâche pas mes plaisanteries me dépassent souvent 
Et quoiqu'en laisse penser mon post débile, c'est un joli dessin original


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Nouvel avatar de Noël, il est valable aussi pour pâques. 


_comment ça, ça va pas ? Comment ça chuis pas un cadeau ?_


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Nouvel avatar de Noël, il est valable aussi pour pâques.
> 
> 
> _comment ça, ça va pas ? Comment ça chuis pas un cadeau ?_




je me ferais bien une raie de noël, tiens..


----------



## teo (30 Novembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> C'est Q comme signature non?
> 
> Teo te fâche pas mes plaisanteries me dépassent souvent
> Et quoiqu'en laisse penser mon post débile, c'est un joli dessin original




Je me fache pas du tout, c'est aussi une des raisons qui m'a pousser à le faire évoluer ! Tu n'es pas le premier à voir ce que t'as vu !


----------



## Bassman (30 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Nouvel avatar de Noël, il est valable aussi pour pâques.
> 
> 
> _comment ça, ça va pas ? Comment ça chuis pas un cadeau ?_


Grrrr il m'enerve avec ses jolis avatars lui...  moi je peux et sais pas les modifier comme ca 

En plus c'est moi l'prem's qui a inventé le "nowel's avatar customisation"


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Grrrr il m'enerve avec ses jolis avatars lui...  moi je peux et sais pas les modifier comme ca
> 
> En plus c'est moi l'prem's qui a inventé le "nowel's avatar customisation"


 eeeeh oui ! Mais moi j'ai perfectionné le concept.


----------



## yvos (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> En plus c'est moi l'prem's qui a inventé le "nowel's avatar customisation"



c'est quoi? un kit qui permettrait de mettre des boules et des guirlandes de nowel à ma raie?  :mouais:   .........


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Je me fache pas du tout, c'est aussi une des raisons qui m'a pousser à le faire évoluer !



heu c'est leger par rapport à poildep


----------



## Grug (30 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Grrrr il m'enerve avec ses jolis avatars lui...  moi je peux et sais pas les modifier comme ca



mais t'inquiètes mon bassou c'est toi le plus bô papa noel de macgé; on attend tous que tu nous apporte à chacun un G5 avec impatience. 



> En plus c'est moi l'prem's qui a inventé le "nowel's avatar customisation"



rien à voir avec le concept de poildep qui a inventé  le " maladie bizarres avatar customisation"


----------



## poildep (30 Novembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> rien à voir avec le concept de poildep qui a inventé  le " maladie bizarres avatar customisation"


de Noël !


----------



## lumai (30 Novembre 2004)

Tiens !
 D'ailleurs, t'en es aux pustules jaunatres là, non ?

 C'est quoi après ? Bon la varicelle tu l'as déjà eue..


----------



## poildep (4 Décembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben, hop ! Je rechange !


Hihi ! T'as encore changé !    :love:
Bah ta photo petiot est toujours dans ta signature. :love: Je la trouve terrible :love: tu peux être fier de toi, sale gosse.     :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

"I have come to sow  the seed of Love in your hearts"


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Décembre 2004)

C'est ton toi vrai ? 

Il ressemble à Supermoket  :love:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton toi vrai ?
> 
> Il ressemble à Supermoket  :love:




Supermoket doit encore beaucoup travailler pour atteindre la sagesse...  
non c'est pas mon moi vrai, c'est un avatar au hasard, pour être dans le sujet...


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2004)

juste pour le plaisir de coller des images qui ont rien a voir un peu partout


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Décembre 2004)

Scandaleux, un vil floudeur desintègre et malhonnête de surcroît qui sort des images comprométantes de Supermoket quand il avait 10 ans qui n'ont rien avoir avec le sujet susdité.


----------



## Franswa (4 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> "I have come to sow  the seed of Love in your hearts"


 on dirait christian CLAVIER... :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> "I have come to sow  the seed of Love in your hearts"



Ouahou!... Le caniche de mémé qui s'était barré de la maison....  Allez, viens ici!


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> juste pour le plaisir de coller des images qui ont rien a voir un peu partout



non pas rien à voir, en plein dans le sujet comme d'habitude...  
regarde bien c'est un avatar, ça c'est hors sujet, quoique ça pourrait être ton avatar...


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2004)

Relis le 1er post du topic, tu verras que tu nous gonfle avec tes images qu'on rien a voir.

Si au moins elles étaient drole...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

ça, des avatars ???? mouhahahaha.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Relis le 1er post du topic, tu verras que tu nous gonfle avec tes images qu'on rien a voir.
> 
> Si au moins elles étaient drole...



Toi tes posts sont toujours trés drôles, non arrêtes là, c'est trop drôle...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2004)

je serais toi, je commencerais à faire ½uvre de charité publique et j'irais voir ailleurs si je peux être pénible pour quelqu'un d'autre...

 et puis lui, au moins, il est drôle de temps en temps. Toi on n'a plus envie d'attendre


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

tiens un petit Avatar pour Bassman qui lui ressemble en plus...
(oui j'avais déjà lus le premier post) 
Je post des images quand je veux...  
empêches moi petit matou (toi aussi tu es drôle parfois) 
est ce que tu m'as vu dire à quelqu'un ce qu'il devait poster...
alors va ronronner sur les genoux de mémé...


----------



## touba (4 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> tiens un petit Avatar pour Bassman qui lui ressemble en plus...
> (oui j'avais déjà lus le premier post)
> Je post des images quand je veux...
> empêches moi petit matou (toi aussi tu es drôle parfois)
> ...


mouais :mouais:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Décembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> mouais :mouais:



je dirais même...  :hein:     :mouais:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> est ce que tu m'as vu dire à quelqu'un ce qu'il devait poster...




je n'ai jamais mis de carré rouge,
car si les gens sont lourd (ce qui arrive parfois  )
je les laisse s'exprimer, alors relax les amis...
continuez à discuter...à être toujours intéressants et drôles...
et moi je post des images...si je veux

(par exemple le message précédent "mouais" super   si ça c'est pas un message drôle !)


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)

ben moi, je ne ressemble pas à mon avatar.
malgré les cheveux encore rouges...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> ben moi, je ne ressemble pas à mon avatar.
> malgré les cheveux encore rouges...



Moi, c'est tout le portrait de son père...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

AVATAR
adversité
changement 
ennui
incarnation
mésaventure
métamorphose
phase
péripétie 
transformation
tuile
évolution
événement...


----------



## Bassman (4 Décembre 2004)

:modo:

En fait très vraiment un boulet, tu sais y'a plein de forums pc ou tu retrouveras des copains... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> 
> En fait très vraiment un boulet, tu sais y'a plein de forums pc ou tu retrouveras des copains... :rateau:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (4 Décembre 2004)

Tu sais pas lire toi...
est ce que je te dis ou aller moi ?
pour connaitre un boulet, apprends à lire, et lis tes posts  :rateau:
( tiens juste au dessus un léche qui se réveille )


----------



## Yip (4 Décembre 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> On dit que les chiens ressemblent à leurs propriétares, en est-il de même avec les avatars ?
> Vos avatars vous ressemblent-ils physiquement ...




Malheureusement oui, mais je suis pas aussi méchant que Mr Freeze :rose:  :love:


----------



## Malkovitch (4 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> :modo:
> 
> En fait très vraiment un boulet, tu sais y'a plein de forums pc ou tu retrouveras des copains... :rateau:



*touss*


----------



## poildep (5 Décembre 2004)

moi j'm'en tape


----------



## monoeil (5 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> AVATAR
> adversité
> changement
> ennui
> ...



Tu travailles chez Larousse?


----------



## Niconemo (5 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Tu travailles chez Larousse?


Ça doit-être l'édition en gros caractères en 273 volumes


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> Tu travailles chez Larousse?



Non c'est juste des mots ,
tu sais, des mots ... :sleep:


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

c'est bien en plus petit aussi, les mots


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien en plus petit aussi, les mots



c'est bien comme tu veux...


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2004)

C'est même encore mieux quand il se tait


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est même encore mieux quand il se tait



Tiens encore là à donner des ordres...


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2004)

Ah non, revise ton français, j'exprime une opinion personnelle. Si je voulais donner un ordre ca serait : "va troller ailleurs!"


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

Donc tout va bien...


----------



## Bassman (5 Décembre 2004)

Bon bon bon.

Je vais te dire les choses vraiment. Tu commences a saouler a pourrir les threads en mettant n'importe quoi. Et je vais vraiment finir par te croire simplement con. Tes images pourries on s'en tape et elles n'ont rien a voir dans le sujet; de mêmes pour tes mots, posé là parce que t'en avait en rab' pioché dans le dico sans même savoir ce qu'ils veulent dire. Je suis même pas sûr que t'es compris le sujet du thread d'ailleurs.

Et t'es fatiguant a mourir, parce que t'es même pas capable de respecter un peu les forums ici. Maintenant, va jouer ailleurs, ici tu déranges.

PS : n'oublie pas ta collec' d'images en partant, et tire la porte


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bon bon bon.
> 
> Je vais te dire les choses vraiment. Tu commences a saouler a pourrir les threads en mettant n'importe quoi. Et je vais vraiment finir par te croire simplement con. Tes images pourries on s'en tape et elles n'ont rien a voir dans le sujet; de mêmes pour tes mots, posé là parce que t'en avait en rab' pioché dans le dico sans même savoir ce qu'ils veulent dire. Je suis même pas sûr que t'es compris le sujet du thread d'ailleurs.
> 
> ...



T'as vu tes posts   c'est mortel de lourdeur  :sleep: 
heureusement que je suis là...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> T'as vu tes posts   c'est mortel de lourdeur  :sleep:
> heureusement que je suis là...


   :mouais:


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

hum hum... Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu réponds avec autant de hauteur parce qu'on finit tjs par retomber...


----------



## FANREM (5 Décembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> PS : n'oublie pas ta collec' d'images en partant, et tire la porte



Tire la chasse  

c'est bien ce que tu voulais dire. j'ai bon là ? :rose:


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Tire la chasse
> 
> c'est bien ce que tu voulais dire. j'ai bon là ? :rose:



oui c'est bien, Bassman sera gentil avec toi ...


----------



## spyan (5 Décembre 2004)

Je nage en pleine médiocrité!! on est pas pour Crosoft pourtant, j'comprends pas !


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

spyan a dit:
			
		

> Je nage en pleine médiocrité!! on est pas pour Crosoft pourtant, j'comprends pas !


  ça me rappel des forums PC...


----------



## Malkovitch (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> ça me rappel des forums PC...



Dites ça fait deux fois là, je sais que le forum MacG (et tous les forums mac) sont exclusivement composé d'élites mais qd même.


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Malkovitch a dit:
			
		

> Dites ça fait deux fois là, je sais que le forum MacG (et tous les forums mac) sont exclusivement composé d'élites mais qd même.


 c'est vrai c'est normal, il y aura tjs des frictions


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Faut vraiment que je réponde ??? Car quelquesoit la réponse ça va briser le mythe      (Je parle du sujet d'origine du topic hein, les embrouilles je m'en fous  )


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (5 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment que je réponde ??? Car quelquesoit la réponse ça va briser le mythe      (Je parle du sujet d'origine du topic hein, les embrouilles je m'en fous  )



demandes à Bassman ce que tu dois écrire


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment que je réponde ??? Car quelquesoit la réponse ça va briser le mythe      (Je parle du sujet d'origine du topic hein, les embrouilles je m'en fous  )


 Tu veux dire que tu n'es pas une bergère poilue blonde ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> demandes à Bassman ce que tu dois écrire



au début tu pouvais sembler spirituel. Ensuite tu es apparu seulement moyen. Maintenant tu commences à seulement te répéter...


----------



## lumai (5 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Faut vraiment que je réponde ??? Car quelquesoit la réponse ça va briser le mythe      (Je parle du sujet d'origine du topic hein, les embrouilles je m'en fous  )


 Rhooo !
 Tu serais même pas blonde ! :affraid:

 :love:


----------



## Franswa (5 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo !
> Tu serais même pas blonde ! :affraid:
> 
> :love:


 moi aussi ça me fait un sacré choc !!!


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo !
> Tu serais même pas blonde ! :affraid:
> 
> :love:



tu sais ce qu'elle te dise les blondes ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (5 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> au début tu pouvais sembler spirituel...



Ou ça ?...     :rateau:


----------



## lumai (5 Décembre 2004)

enfin rassure-moi, Stargazer, t'es bien bergère au moins ??? :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

Alors moi mon avatar et ma signature changent beaucoup car ils reflètent mon état d'esprit qui n'est pas figé dans le temps


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Franswa a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que tu n'es pas une bergère poilue blonde ???





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> enfin rassure-moi, Stargazer, t'es bien bergère au moins ??? :mouais:






			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Rhooo !
> Tu serais même pas blonde !  :affraid:
> 
> :love:




Voilà pourquoi il faut laisser planer le mystère ...


----------



## FANREM (5 Décembre 2004)

Cool, on revient dans le sujet
Heureusement que tu nous a remis dans le droit chemin

Pour ton avatar, c'est un peu encephalogramme plat. Ca m"etonnerait que ca te ressemble


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Cool, on revient dans le sujet
> Heureusement que tu nous a remis dans le droit chemin
> 
> Pour ton avatar, c'est un peu encephalogramme plat. Ca m"etonnerait que ca te ressemble



toujours le dimanche


----------



## lumai (5 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Pour ton avatar, c'est un peu encephalogramme plat. Ca m"etonnerait que ca te ressemble


 Ben quoi ? 
 T'aimes pas ses bouclettes !


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

On va dire que ça dépend des jours ...


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ?
> T'aimes pas ses bouclettes !



Mes anglaises ne peuvent êtres qu'adorables et adorées


----------



## FANREM (5 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ?
> T'aimes pas ses bouclettes !



Si naturellement, j'adore   la bergere

En realité, je repondais a Pitch, mais son message s'est glissé entre les deux :rose:


----------



## lumai (5 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> En realité, je repondais a Pitch, mais son message s'est glissé entre les deux :rose:


 oups :rose:


----------



## Stargazer (5 Décembre 2004)

Et hop les pieds dans le tapis   

Mais c'est pas grave ... 
:love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (5 Décembre 2004)

Le premier c'était cela

http://www.verdurarecords.com/magyarposse_cover_front.jpeg 

Et quelqu'un m'a dit que mes propos étaient vides comme mon avatar

Du coup j'ai changé   

pour Guinea Pig (aka Colonel Olrik) dans la "Marque Jaune" en rouge/orange puis en noir (pièce jointe) 

J'ai adopté cette montagne

image 

Puis un panneau de sortie de Berlin Ouest (pièce jointe)

Et maintenant rien en attendant 

Aucun de mes avatars ne me ressemblent physiquement   


Le signatures il y en a eu beaucoup 


Edit finniesque : Non aux cheveux cassants et aux images faites pour les 30"


----------



## FANREM (5 Décembre 2004)

On peut avoir son avatar au format panoramique, Bonne nouvelle


----------



## Dedalus (5 Décembre 2004)

J'ai toujours trouvé qu'on était injuste avec Olrik...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> C'est lui qui va remplacer Finn à la modération ?



Qui parle de me remplacer ? 

Mais puisque tu évoques cette éventualité, si je devais avoir un successeur (putain j'ai l'impression de parler comme l'Amokette  ) ce serait toi mon Bébert 

D'ici à ce que ca se fasse ... tu s'ras d'jà mort  

Sinon ca gaze ?


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

T'es modérateur à vie Finn ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'es modérateur à vie Finn ?



héhé  
Highglander qu'on m'appellait


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Décembre 2004)

oh purée, t'as même dépassé les 10.000 sans que je m'en rende compte 

Félacitition


----------



## touba (6 Décembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> oh purée, t'as même dépassé les 10.000 sans que je m'en rende compte
> 
> Félacitition


Félacitition aussi... hic... :sick:


----------



## MrStone (6 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Et hop les pieds dans le tapis
> 
> Mais c'est pas grave ...
> :love:




Oui, mais là tu éludes la question de départ : cette pilosité si abondante, qui caractérise ton avatar c'est naturel ou tu as fait des implants ? :love: :love:


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2004)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là tu éludes la question de départ : cette pilosité si abondante, qui caractérise ton avatar c'est naturel ou tu as fait des implants ? :love: :love:




Et non je n'élude rien du tout ... Si il y'a pieds dans le tapis c'est à cause du naturel de l'abondance ...


----------



## lumai (6 Décembre 2004)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Si il y'a pieds dans le tapis c'est à cause du naturel de l'abondance ...


 Vi et d'une perruque à anglaises blondes qui trainait par là... :casse:

 Y'en a qui ne savent vraiment pas ranger leurs affaires...


----------



## Pierrou (6 Décembre 2004)

Ah ben ouais, mon avatar me ressemble à fond, nan? Non ,sans dec, j'ai mis ça parce que je trouve le personnage de Anakin Skywalker/Darth Vader absolument fascinant, et voilà, bon apres quand je suis déguisé pour les soirées SM, ouais je ressemble à ça


----------



## Stargazer (6 Décembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Vi et d'une perruque à anglaises blondes qui trainait par là... :casse:
> 
> Y'en a qui ne savent vraiment pas ranger leurs affaires...



Et d'autres qui ne regardent pas où ils marchent ...


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> héhé
> Highglander qu'on m'appellait


 Une carrière à la Christophe Lambert ? :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Une carrière à la Christophe Lambert ? :rateau:



Avoue que tu rêves de le voir en kilt


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2004)

heu... comment dire...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> heu... comment dire...



 En tenue de tarzan, alors ?


----------



## TheraBylerm (6 Décembre 2004)

La truffe... sans les odeurs, alors !


----------



## rezba (6 Décembre 2004)

Ben....

 Il est auvergnat, Finn. Chez lui, c'est plutôt Lutte gréco-romaine, la mode...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Décembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Ben....
> Il est auvergnat, Finn. Chez lui, c'est plutôt Lutte gréco-romaine, la mode...



Avec les chaussettes auto-fixantes et les chaussons isotoner !     C'est vrai qu'il sait manier la savate aussi


----------



## monoeil (7 Décembre 2004)

C'est pas Finn, son slip il est blanc et puis question savate une phalange lui suffit 
(voir son avatar, je dis pas que des âneries)


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2004)

monoeil a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas Finn, son slip il est blanc et puis question savate une phalange lui suffit
> (voir son avatar, je dis pas que des âneries)



ET MONNOEIL QUAND VIENT LA NUIT JE ME PéTRIS.   FUCK

Hé GAMIN, JE RIRE.


----------



## Bassman (7 Décembre 2004)

Ca y est modérateur a la carte mère de cramée


----------



## MrStone (7 Décembre 2004)

ça sent la surchauffe...


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

Sous la pression constante des MP, je vais être obligé de révéler le pourquoi de mon avatar  
 :rose:  
C'est fort embêtant  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sous la pression constante des MP, je vais être obligé de révéler le pourquoi de mon avatar
> :rose:
> C'est fort embêtant  :rateau:


 :mouais: Impressionant...  Un peu mou, quand-même. :rateau:   


_et au fait, c'est qui qui te tripote ?_


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Sous la pression constante des MP, je vais être obligé de révéler le pourquoi de mon avatar
> :rose:
> C'est fort embêtant  :rateau:



C'est quoi ?


----------



## dool (21 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ?



Le tuyau pour pomper l'air quand tu es sous l'eau !


----------



## poildep (21 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Le tuyau pour pomper l'air quand tu es sous l'eau !


 c'est pas gentil d'insinuer que Golf pompe l'air.


----------



## dool (21 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas gentil d'insinuer que Golf pompe l'air.


   :rose: nan s'pa ça...là y'a quelqu'un pour l'aider a la pompe...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Décembre 2004)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Le tuyau pour pomper l'air quand tu es sous l'eau !



Un tuba ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Un tuba ?



Heureusement que tu es là


----------



## golf (21 Décembre 2004)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ouais, mon avatar me ressemble à fond, nan? Non ,sans dec, j'ai mis ça parce que je trouve le personnage de Anakin Skywalker/Darth Vader absolument fascinant, et voilà, bon apres quand je suis déguisé pour les soirées SM, ouais je ressemble à ça


Ah, j'l'avais pas vu celui là  :mouais: 
Quel magnifique nioubie il fait 



			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Le tuyau pour pomper l'air quand tu es sous l'eau !


Non, non, ce n'est pas un schnorkel 
On t'expliquera quand tu sera plus grande, retourne jouer avec le Père Noël


----------



## Spyro (21 Décembre 2004)

Il est déchaîné le golf...  (_hihihi il est déchaîné_)

Chuis déçu, moi qui pensais que cette remontée (du thread) était dédiée à poildep...


----------



## golf (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep 
zavatarman tu veux dire


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, j'l'avais pas vu celui là  :mouais:
> Quel magnifique nioubie il fait  (...)



Ah... décidément... détruire les neebees, un sport... que dis-je? une tradition...    

Et toi golf... pour etre conforme à la question de ce forum... ton avatar... il vient d'où? et en quoi il te représente...?
Dis nous...


----------



## poildep (22 Décembre 2004)

J_K a dit:
			
		

> Et toi golf... pour etre conforme à la question de ce forum... ton avatar... il vient d'où? et en quoi il te représente...?
> Dis nous...



Faut suivre...


----------



## J_K (22 Décembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Faut suivre...



Autant pour moi... je n'ai vu ce post qu'après avoir mis le mien... :rose:

Faut dire qu'il commence à se faire tard... je lis en croix...  :sleep: 

++


----------



## mado (28 Décembre 2004)

Je croyais que l'Epiphanie c'était en janvier... 

 Amok a eu la fève avant l'heure ? 








_Toutes mes excuses, Votre Majesté !

_


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que l'Epiphanie c'était en janvier...
> Amok a eu la fève avant l'heure ?



Rien à voir avec la fève qui attendra samedi soir : ma majesté est en tenue d'apparat pour les fêtes de fin d'année du royaume ! Couronne sertie de boules disco et épaulettes avec filets d'or 24 carats. Tout nioub le croisant doit s'allonger sur le sol sous peine de ban immédiat !


----------



## Foguenne (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir avec la fève qui attendra samedi soir : ma majesté est en tenue d'apparat pour les fêtes de fin d'année du royaume ! Couronne sertie de boules disco et épaulettes avec filets d'or 24 carats. Tout nioub le croisant doit s'allonger sur le sol sous peine de ban immédiat !



Il faudrait d'ailleurs, que je change le mien si je veux pouvoir rentré à la fête que vous organisez.

Les fêtes de sa Majesté sont connues pour leur débauche de boule d'orée. Je ne compte pas manqué celle de fin d'année.


----------



## alèm (29 Décembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> Félacitition aussi... hic... :sick:



ya un rapport avec Felah ou avec aut' chose min toubinion ? 

Nanga def' sama gagni ?  daya baax ! 

ah tiens, faut que je me trouve un avatar... 
 w
(rien qu'à lire SMG je suis morte de rire !  )


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir avec la fève qui attendra samedi soir : ma majesté est en tenue d'apparat pour les fêtes de fin d'année du royaume ! Couronne sertie de boules disco et épaulettes avec filets d'or 24 carats. Tout nioub le croisant doit s'allonger sur le sol sous peine de ban immédiat !




Nous on se les mets où les Boules ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Nous on se les mets où les Boules ???



J'ai bien une idée...


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien une idée...


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

>



je remarque que tu ne dis pas non


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> je remarque que tu ne dis pas non



note qu'en boucle d'oreille ça aurait un effet démentiel


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> note qu'en boucle d'oreille ça aurait un effet démentiel



Je pensais plutot à des accessoires de Geisha...


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> note qu'en boucle d'oreille ça aurait un effet démentiel



Fabien fait ce qu'il veut des siennes, mais cessez donc de parler de mes attributs en ces termes : ce n'est pas un jouet !


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais plutot à des accessoires de Geisha...



 bon oui je n'avais aucun doute sur la destination


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> bon oui je n'avais aucun doute sur la destination


Si tu veux une adresse...


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> Je pensais plutot à des accessoires de Geisha...



Soit Monsieur R. a la peau très distendue, soit il est victime d'une descente d'organes ! :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Soit Monsieur R. a la peau très distendue, soit il est victime d'une descente d'organes ! :affraid:



 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Soit Monsieur R. a la peau très distendue, soit il est victime d'une descente d'organes ! :affraid:



 :mouais:  :mouais:   mais c'est pas déjà en bas... ces organes là ???


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :mouais:   mais c'est pas déjà en bas... ces organes là ???



Sauf si tu es capable de faire du hulla hoop avec, si. Mais de là à les utiliser comme des boules de geishas il y a, me semble t-il, légère problématique de distance (en général elles ne se démontent pas et il faut tenir compte de ce qu'il y a autour).


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Décembre 2004)

Surtout que pour jouer au diabolo mieux vaut partir en Chine


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Sauf si tu es capable de faire du hulla hoop avec, si. Mais de là à les utiliser comme des boules de geishas il y a, me semble t-il, légère problématique de distance (en général elles ne se démontent pas et il faut tenir compte de ce qu'il y a autour).



   autour ???   ah bon ya des trucs...?


----------



## supermoquette (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> autour ???   ah bon ya des trucs...?



ouais, des détails


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais, des détails



s'il s'agit d'un simple détail...


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> autour ???   ah bon ya des trucs...?




tu n'étais pas au courant ?


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> s'il s'agit d'un simple détail...




[mode fils d'amok]pas chez tout le monde  [/mode fils d'amok]


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu n'étais pas au courant ?



Tu vas voir toi à ton passage dans le Sud ce qu'on te réserve


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas voir toi à ton passage dans le Sud ce qu'on te réserve




je m'en rejouie d'avance :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Rien à voir avec la fève qui attendra samedi soir : ma majesté est en tenue d'apparat pour les fêtes de fin d'année du royaume ! Couronne sertie de boules disco et épaulettes avec filets d'or 24 carats. Tout nioub le croisant doit s'allonger sur le sol sous peine de ban immédiat !



salut Sa Majesté ,

j'espere au moins que tu te lave les pieds plusieur fois par jour si
je dois les baiser a chaques fois que je Vous croise !!!
     :love:


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je m'en rejouis d'avance :love:






 Sa Majesté  est au courant ce cette escapade...?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> salut Sa Majesté ,
> 
> j'espere au moins que tu te lave les pieds plusieur fois par jour si
> je dois les baiser a chaques fois que je Vous croise !!!
> :love:



de retour Roberta? On s'est inquitété pour toi avec ce qu'il s'est passé à Mulhouse


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je m'en rejouie d'avance :love:



Dieu merci tu n'as pas mis de "s" a la fin : avec l'accent qui est passé aux oubliettes nous aurions pu en tirer des conclusion hatives !


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sa Majesté  est au courant ce cette escapade...?




je tente même de le faire venir :love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

fabienr a dit:
			
		

> de retour Roberta? On s'est inquitété pour toi avec ce qu'il s'est passé à Mulhouse






   toi !!!   :love: 


moi je viens de rentrer apres un voyages epuisant de 8h dont 2h pour rejoindre l'autoroute depuis montmartre     


moi aussi j'ai eu la peur de ma vie a 3h du mat quand j'ai entendu les info
surtout que  on disait "centre ville" mais sans plus et sans images


suis bien contene de rentrer chez moi , 
paris ne m'as pas reussi


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je tente même de le faire venir :love:





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais ce qu'a le Mackie en ce moment. Probablement l'approche de *son voyage dans le Sud*, puisque les fêtes de Noel ne l'ont visiblement pas calmé. *Il crie à tue-tête partout qu'il va épouser Macelene et que les noces à peine terminées ils partiront en lune de miel dans l'Apple Store de Tokyo*. Le pauvre garçon n'a plus toute sa tête : il nous parle d'orgasmes à répétition, de corps bouillants sous ses doigts, de deltas clapotants sous la lune et à chacune de nos questions abrège d'un mystérieux : "tu ne sai pa tou sur moi".
> 
> :affraid:




Et donc tu tentes de la faire venir pour te servir de garçon d'honneur...


----------



## mado (29 Décembre 2004)

Dîtes, ça va être un grand moment Marseille   !

 Faudra pas oublier les images .


----------



## macelene (29 Décembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Dîtes, ça va être un grand moment Marseille   !
> 
> Faudra pas oublier les images .



Il faut penser à faire venir les paparazis...


----------



## Grug (29 Décembre 2004)

:affraid: mackie se marie ? :affraid:

combien d'ancien numeros de voici va t'il falloir que je lise pour suivre ?
combien de post ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: mackie se marie ? :affraid:
> 
> combien d'ancien numeros de voici va t'il falloir que je lise pour suivre ?
> combien de post ?




moi je verrais bien un mensuel titré

"les amours de mackie" 


qui vaetre le redacteur ?      :love:


----------

